# Pig breeds known for small litters



## newbiefarmer2014 (Dec 9, 2014)

hey I've just finished paying off my property and now that I got more money coming in I want to try and raise pigs. I'd Like to have my own herd but I wouldn't need more than 2 a year and everything I've read says most likly I'll get 7 or more. Is there a breed with a smaller number like 3 or 4 in a litter? Please help.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Dec 9, 2014)

If you have a pig that only gives you 3-4 pigs then it will most likely be a younger gilt that didn't have a healthy pregnancy. Most breeds are going to give you 8 pigs per litter on average. 
You could look into mini pigs and see what they'd give you in terms of litter size if you are wanting to minimize your herd size. Even if they had 6-8 they'd be pretty tiny, I imagine they have small litters. I suggest you look for some Mulefoot hogs, they are rare so there is always a market for intact pigs and their average litter size is 6.

I hope this helps and would be interested to know what breed you decided on.


----------



## jk47 (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree if the sow or gilt you buy gives that small of litters then I would mean somthing wrongs.
You could sell the extras as feeders


----------



## newbiefarmer2014 (Dec 9, 2014)

See I would be worried that I couldn't sale them. I think this is what I will have to do though and I am still looking at breeds. My neighbor has Duroc (I think that's the name) and he said he would sale to me. But I'm still thinking.


----------



## jk47 (Dec 9, 2014)

Duroc would be a decent choice and would you be using AI or buying a boar because you could check out what people are showing at fairs 
And breed show pigs those always fetch a good price in my area even checking out feeder pig auction well help you see what people in your area want as a meat pig


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Dec 9, 2014)

I have zero trouble selling my pigs, I could have litter sizes of 100 and still not have enough! People are always going to eat pork and they fit nicely in your own freezer too.

Durocs actually make decent mommas, I'd suggest that you cross it with a Chester White or a Landrace. That would make some tremendous gilts and would sell pretty well.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 9, 2014)

Why don't you just buy a couple of feeder pigs from your neighbor and raise them for your first experience. That would give you time to research the breeds and make a better decision on what you want.

http://www.livestockconservancy.org/

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/swine/


----------

